# Browns Beverags Bottles with a brief history



## b.ecollects (Mar 21, 2022)

Browns Beverages started out in 1873 by Dugald Brown, after he found a hole in the market when the town of Gravenhurst was starting to boom. He found a logging site that was on top of a natural spring and started to bottle spring water. He and his son Jack took over the operation and in the 1880s, started to become popular. It was around the 1880s that they also started their sparking water, pale ginger ale and ginger beer. The company is now known as Muskoka Springs.


----------



## b.ecollects (Mar 21, 2022)

Just a quick note: The bottles in the pictures look to be from the early 1900s, and they are on the low end of common in terms of rarity.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> Just a quick note: The bottles in the pictures look to be from the early 1900s, and they are on the low end of common in terms of rarity.


Nice, I see Dominion made 2 and one made by Consumers. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 21, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> Browns Beverages started out in 1873 by Dugald Brown, after he found a hole in the market when the town of Gravenhurst was starting to boom. He found a logging site that was on top of a natural spring and started to bottle spring water. He and his son Jack took over the operation and in the 1880s, started to become popular. It was around the 1880s that they also started their sparking water, pale ginger ale and ginger beer. The company is now known as Muskoka Springs.


I'm always hunting for more J.D. Brown bottles, especially the gravitator soda. Here are a few of my finds thus far:


----------



## RCO (Mar 23, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> Just a quick note: The bottles in the pictures look to be from the early 1900s, and they are on the low end of common in terms of rarity.



pretty sure they started using the clear art deco style bottles in the late 20's early 30's and kept using them until the 50's - 60's  is smaller 7 oz bottles and bigger 10 oz version 

the older ones say " JDB "  for John Dugald Brown on bottom and newer ones say " BB " for Browns Beverages


----------



## RCO (Mar 23, 2022)

despite all my swimming and searching only ever found 2 of those older aqua Browns Bottles , this one i found in 2018


----------



## b.ecollects (Mar 23, 2022)

RCO said:


> despite all my swimming and searching only ever found 2 of those older aqua Browns Bottles , this one i found in 2018
> 
> View attachment 235685


Ah okay, I didn't know that, thank you. That is a very nice bottle.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2022)

first Brown's beverages find of the year , a red /white acl bottle from late 60's or early 70's as its the oz/ml version so newer 

some of the paint missing should say  "enjoy  " above Brown's and show a red maple leaf on neck  but still to even find a local acl bottle just lying around some junk and plants these days isn't that easy , have found this version before , if found in the water the acl usually all gone , haven't found that many with colour 


it was found in the lake of bays area almost as if you were headed towards algonquin park , so there market area was much bigger than Gravenhurst and being sold all over this area


----------

